# Hiring Question?



## pinksprinkles (May 2, 2021)

So i know someone who was recently hired on at target in F&B, and all they did was accept the job offer and was scheduled an orientation. So it was raining really bad the day of their orientation which was scheduled for 9:30 AM & they couldnt show up because how bad the weather was. She called the store non stop from 7:45 AM til she finally got a call back at 10 saying she missed her orientation and that it was ultimate grounds for termination... before she was actually hired???? Then HR FINALLY called her back at 5PM & said the same thing. Is she at fault??? Even when she was calling the store trying to reschedule since before opening? The HR told her to talk to her executive because there’s nothing she can do about it, she just has to wait 90 days and apply again. I work at target myself already and am confused about how orientation counted against her ESPECIALLY when she was attempting to call and reschedule. I feel like inclement weather is definitely a plausible reason to not show up for something, considering her own safety and whatnot. What do yall think?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 2, 2021)

To get an lod before the store opens, hit 9.


----------



## pinksprinkles (May 2, 2021)

She hit 9, nobody answered lmao. Called almost every department and nobody picked up all day until they called back at 12


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 2, 2021)

They go to the store & show proof of phone calls to the etl-hr. What might of happened is, the store run out of hours.


----------



## pinksprinkles (May 2, 2021)

She offered to provide phone logs over the phone and HR made it clear that she was terminated because she missed the orientation. Does it still make sense to go in?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 2, 2021)

pinksprinkles said:


> She offered to provide phone logs over the phone and HR made it clear that she was terminated because she missed the orientation. Does it still make sense to go in?


They need to talk to them face to face.


----------



## Yetive (May 2, 2021)

How bad was the rain? Like a hurricane?


----------



## pinksprinkles (May 2, 2021)

Not a hurricane, just a regular storm. We are located in Louisiana so it rains bad & it flooded pretty bad in front of her house. Plus she lives 40 min away from the target so it was going to be long distance in the rain & her target knew that


----------



## DBZ (May 2, 2021)

It rains a lot down there. I wouldn't hire her either. I'm not trying to be mean, but it's just rain. I lived in FL for 10 years so I understand the heavy rains and floods. You need to leave earlier or find alternate routes. That target is unlikely to hire her anytime soon. It looks really bad to miss the orientation.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 2, 2021)

A 40 min drive one way for a 4 hour shift. She did not meet spot business needs.


----------

